

Gundo: Graph your Vim undo tree in style - ninetax
http://sjl.bitbucket.org/gundo.vim/?awesome

======
gcb0
love those vim history interfaces, but can't see myself using any until they
quit pathogen.

i'd love much less features and more portability. i.e. just paste a few
functions on my vimrc.

